# Ford 5600 - DOA possible purchase



## Pneuking (May 8, 2016)

First post, and a whopper.

There's a semi local Ford 5600 with the factory Ford loader for sale.....but its dead.

I have not gone to see it yet in person. The owner tells me that her daughter was bringing hay around 4 years ago and it died. It wouldn't start back up and it has sat. She also said others have come to look at it and told her the water pump is shot, how you tell that on a tractor that doesn't run I don't know. Also that the starter is locked up.

She can't tell me the hours either. Its going to be a deal where I drag it home and tear it apart and hope for the best.

It's $4000 as it sits, before bargaining. There's a good chance I could take it off their hands for $2500. It's the right size and has the loader I need.

Should I run or is the 5600 a tractor that is usually fixed no matter what for a reasonable cost?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried towing it to start it or at least make sure it will turn over?


----------



## Pneuking (May 8, 2016)

No clue, seems like I'm going to have to go see it to find out more. Being a two hour drive, I'd like to know more about this specific tractor. Anyone have a pdf manual?

Going to see if a tractor mechanic I know of would meet me over there. I can fix anything, just not good a diagnosing issues. Can this engine be turned over with a socket and extension like we can with cars?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Pneuking said:


> Going to see if a tractor mechanic I know of would meet me over there. I can fix anything, just not good a diagnosing issues. Can this engine be turned over with a socket and extension like we can with cars?


On my Ford 5000 (diesel) I can put a socket on the end of the crank shaft to turn it over (some). Take a tow rope with you, to tow some to see if tran is locked or not also. Loader alone may be worth a few bucks, in my area guys are looking for a factory loader (most likely loader will fit Ford 4000 & 5000 models also; you might want to check into this, could make a back-up plan if you need to scrap / part out tractor).

When my water pumps when out, it did not stop the tractor. When shifting fork broke, then tractor locked up (only with clutch engaged). Have replaced the starter a couple of times since my dad bought new in 1973-4, never had the engine or starter 'lock' up however. Take a 5/8 socket, 6 and 3 inch extension, universal adapter with you to loosen the starter (3 bolts mounting), just in case starter did hang up on a gear. Top inside bolt difficult to get to but with extensions / universal drive you should be able to loosen bolt with some patience.

Side note: have gotten a lot of after-market parts from internet web site, do not know if it OK or not to site here, send me a PM and I will direct you to site, if I am allowed to. (Still learning the rules and how to use the site properly.) :mellow:

Larry


----------



## Pneuking (May 8, 2016)

Larry,

That's a good idea to tow it and see if anything is locked up. Even better you mentioned the tools needed. Scrapping might just be in the works. Wife is going to be peeeeeeeved if I bring home a hunk of junk and can't get it going. Maybe I'll just leave it a my office to work on.

In all seriousness any reason I should run the other way?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Pneuking said:


> In all seriousness any reason I should run the other way?


The price 

Unless it looks beautiful and the loader is well equipped, even $2500 would seem a stretch. If it hadn't sat for that long I might be more forgiving of its faults if I was buying it I wouldn't pay more than what I thought the loader and tires to be worth.

The downside to towing it is it might run and then they might not be too forgiving on price even though it could still have more unknown issues.


----------



## Pneuking (May 8, 2016)

I can get a good price on it, but I just don't know how hard to be. I could offer to take $500 to tow it away


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Maybe I'll just leave it a my office to work on.

In all seriousness any reason I should run the other way?
[/quote]

I have tried leaving stuff at the office, but landlord threaten me with a rent increase. Easier to get it and park behind the shed and act innocent when wife finally spots it, the blame it on ........ the whiskey, your buddy, the dog, mental lapse of judgment (go easy on this one, because you probably asked her to marry you), who knows how it got there type of thing.



8350HiTech said:


> The price
> 
> Unless it looks beautiful and the loader is well equipped, even $2500 would seem a stretch. If it hadn't sat for that long I might be more forgiving of its faults if I was buying it I wouldn't pay more than what I thought the loader and tires to be worth.


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

Dead on, HiTech

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't know about you area but around hear if the loader is in good shape it and the joy stick will bring 2500


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

On another note you could keep the loader and scrap the tractor part it out should bring two grand.


----------



## Pneuking (May 8, 2016)

Good idea, I'll see what condition the loader and tires are in for sure.

My office has about 2 acres in back and a nice size shop with 5 cranes. It's a pump shop so we have some good equipment on hand, now that I think of it one of my mechanics used to work at a Cat shop so I'll have him come with me to check it out.

I appreciate everyone giving their two cents.

I'll get back to reading one here.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> I don't know about you area but around hear if the loader is in good shape it and the joy stick will bring 2500


Ditto on possibly FEL worth of $2500 or more. Although attempting to tow to determine if engine is free is an excellent idea BUT IF the tractor has the Dual Power option which can't be towed to rotate engine crankshaft..


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

$2500 retail to someone looking for one is what you guys mean, correct?

Not put a sign up or a CL ad and someone will beat down your door cause it is such a good deal.

If you are buying call a salvage yard first. See what they would pay. Know your floor.

If you feel like giving money away, pay more than that.

Until you put time, money, and effort into it, it is a big paperweight. Don't pay for "what it could be". Pay for what it is.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

No I'd say any one looking for a good loader 2500 is a good price.
I just sold a Ford 4000 with loader had 2600 and some odd hours on it for 7500. Hundred dollars


----------



## bulldogger (May 31, 2015)

I had a 5600 at one time. Wish I still had it now. I could use a third tractor in the hay field. The guy I got it from had bought it for his dad to play with and sold it after he died. Like all the other posts. Price depends on condition but the loader would be worth a good bit if you could not get it running.


----------

